# Dearly beloved, (VERY picture heavy)



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Preacher: We are gathered here today to join... Excuse me for one second, please. *whispering with solemn man in all black* So the wedding has been changed to a funeral? Got it.

Friends and family members, we are are gathered today to mourn the passing of Joshua Barnes, known to Puffers as AStateJB. Last night Josh arrived home to finish the preperations for his wedding, scheduled for this weekend. The exact details of what happened are unknown, but first responders assure us that with an explosion this size Josh felt no pain.

Judge Doom: I'll take it from here preach. Here's the details folks. Apparently Josh had gotten something from some knuckleheads on here, that he was a little excited to check out, so when he got home he didn't notice any of the tell tale signs of a waiting nuclear warhead of world ending scale, sitting on the coffee table. I knew you sick people would want to see what did him in so I gathered up everything before the police could get there.

I guess will start with the letter









Then there were these








Apparently the are good. He managed to eat one before the blast got him.

Some grilling spices/rubs








These smell delicious!

A 12 pack of Johnny Walker Black








Man, this guy's good and we're not even to the cigars yet!

The 8-5-8s were the first cigar that ever wowed, Josh.








and the Tat Mexicans were a wish list stick.

Another wish list 5er









Now some custom samplers








Crowned Heads were about to be added to the wishlist 
Tat La Casita Criollas were a favorite
Skull & Bones... well it's a freakin Skull & Bones!
Josh had been wondering about these RPs and almost pulled the trigger several times.
Dark Corojos were another favorite. So delicious!
FERAL FLYING PIG! Favorite Liga Privada!









Josh LOVED him some VSG
Josh's Favorite LGC
Heard lots of good stuff about the Mi Amor. It's a shame he hadn't gotten to try one yet...
The Oktoberfest was also a wish list stick.
Mmmmm Hemmingway
Rosados = ANOTHER wish list stick
Ratzilla!!! Will, I'll posthumously update Josh's wishlist for him, since you have single handedly eliminated it!
Apparently that last one snuck itself in there. For those of you who've been living under a rock, that's a freaking DIAMOND CROWN JULIUS CEASER!!!

Then there was this!!!!! 









AND THIS!!!!!
















That's right, 3 Liga Privada #9s and 2 Trinidad CCs!!!

Now, seriously, is it any wonder that he's pushing up daisies now???

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wil, I'm completely at a loss for words! I'll be doing a ground up remodel of my wishlist and my apartment now! Don't be surprised if over the next 2 or 3 weeks (or years) you randomly get messages from me thanking you for this!

For those of you who couldn't keep track here's the grand total:

2 Dark Chocolate/Bacon Candy Bars - That are DELICIOUS!

4 BBQ/Grilling spices/rubs - That smell incredible!

1 Five Count Herfador - Been wanting to pick one of these up for those times when the 2 stick case is too small, but the 10 stick herfador is too big

12 Bottles of Johnny Walker Black and

*41 Cigars!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

WHAT! uke:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh Lord, I recognize that handwriting. *You got Wil'd.* You'll never walk again. Man, HUGE!!!!!! I bow again to your bombing greatness. :bowdown:


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wil that is incredible. :hail:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

HOLY SH*T...Awesome..


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow!!!!













WOW!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

That's flippin' SICK!!!! Congrats and kudos!


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Ga-daaaaaaaaaamn!

RIP brother. That's just ridiculous! Nicely done.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Duuuuuuuude.... Wowzers :faint:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice Nuclear Bomb... It was nice knowing you.. RIP!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> WOW!!!!!


and again...

WOW!!!!!
:faint:


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

If its your time....man what a way to go! Great hit will. 
Josh- you were a great bombing brother. You will be missed. Tell your fiancé she can just dispose of all the shrapnel in my mailbox. I know it'll be to painful for her to deal with


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome hit!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumb:

Like I told you Josh, I'm glad that you finally received it. Honestly though, I had already told you that you would be getting it...from your *Re: May be closing tomorrow!* thread:



wacbzz said:


> I know it sounds silly and cliche, but great things come to those that wait. Yours is coming...


And then, of course, your post in my *It's time to dig in...* thread was just icing on the cake!

I hope you enjoy it. It sure was fun putting it together!

Oh, and I'm sorry about not listing the Diamond Crown. It totally slipped by. I'm sure all the ... naysayers will take notice.

Now, on to the next random target...:tape:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Smell ya later josh! Incredible hit wil!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well color me impressed!!! Congrats Josh and holy moly Wil....


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I forgot to tell you Josh...take a look at the back of the Habanero Death Dust, on the bottom...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

wacbzz said:


> I forgot to tell you Josh...take a look at the back of the Habanero Death Dust, on the bottom...


I noticed that. That's pretty cool! Limited Edition and I got #1!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Must be hard to stand after decimation on that level.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wowowewo. Nice sticks.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

hardcz said:


> Must be hard to stand after decimation on that level.


Naw... they swept all the ashes into an urn. It has a nice wide sturdy base so standing is easy. :lol:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Incredible bomb Wil. Well done.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Wowie ZOWIE!!


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh
My
God


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

holy bananas... now that is an awesome hit!!!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

This sets the bar way high on all future bombs!! All future bombs will be measured against this one! Not WOW BUT DAMN!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Good god, that's a massive hit. Well done Wil. 

Enjoy Josh.

BTW, love the Airplane reference in the letter.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Getting married is a dangerous thing on Puff. Congrats Josh!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

yowwwwwwzers!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

"Nice!" just doesn't seem to cut it.... So...


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

heheh, you got bombed to bits bro. 

RIP.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

My god...the poor, poor family.

How big were those bottles of JW?


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy moly Wil. You've outdone yourself. Great choice in a target. I can't believe you'd still be out looking for more after this one.

Have a nice funeral Josh.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing! A TON of amazing smokes right there! It's great to see Oktoberfests on the move because those are absolutely fantastic cigars that are overlooked.


Very well deserved, you are a great brother and I hope you enjoy everything! Good things happen to good people here on Puff.


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

Definitely impressive, keep up the good work! eep::flame::jaw::kicknuts::clap2:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn brother - should I bomb you a first aid kit?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Damn brother - should I bomb you a first aid kit?


Knowing you it would be full of cigars and pipe tobacco and only make it worse! :cheeky:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Bar = Raised


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

:faint: This gets a Joey Lawrence, WHOA!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

That is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow. What an amazing hit to a deserving BOTL.


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Insane. Enjoy that great bomb.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy Crapmonkeys! That is one rediculicious hit. Yes, I made up a word to describe it!!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Holy shit is that an insane bomb. Enjoy buddy! Props to Wil for pure epicness.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Crapmonkyes indeed. That makes two absolutely insane hits in the past week or two. I don't think the nuclear stockpiles at the height of the cold war could have delivered as much destruction.


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Wow, just wow! That is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Knowing you it would be full of cigars and pipe tobacco and only make it worse! :cheeky:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wil, excellent hit brother! I mean just damn!

Josh, I think I speak for all of us when I say ahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Digging this thread back up to ask someone to smash Wil's ring gauge for me. Just smoked one of the Four Kicks he sent (wish list stick) and it was awesome! Plus Wil deserves tons of RG for the incredibly generous damage he has done lately!

Thanks again, Wil!!!


----------

